# 

## martinio

Hej

Mam na imię Marcin i jestem studentem. Serdecznie witam wszystkich na forum.

Ok, kierunkiem moich studiów jest modelowanie 3D. Jestem już w ostatniej fazie czyli na pracy magisterskiej.

Postanowiłem sobie wymodelować dom w 3d i wrzucić go na stronę www. 
Czy ktos byłby zainteresowany chodzeniem po takim domku (wirtualny spacer) i wypełnieniu szybkiej ankiety?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## martinio

Hej

Tutaj marcin...ponownie...
Chcialem zapoznac ogladajacych z przykladowa scena:

http://goo.gl/KxGfG4


myszka sie rozglada po scenie a klawisze klawiatury:
w
a
d

sa kierunkami.

powyzsza scena to tylko takie demo. 

czy ktos bylby zainteresowany takim wirtualnym spacerem?
pomysl jest taki:

ktos pochodzi sobie po takim wirtualnym domu,
a pozniej wypelni krotki kwestionariusz.

Nie zbieram danych osobowych, nie spamuje skrzynek pocztowych, nie sprzedaje danych.

Mam nadzieje, ze ktos sie skusi  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wierka

daj linka, ankietę wypełnimy.  :smile:

----------


## martinio

Hej

Dzieki za odpowiedz. 

Tak szybko jak tylko bede mial ankiete, to podam linka. 

Musze jeszcze troche wymodelowac, ale tak szybko jak to zrobie, przygotuje ankiete  :smile: 

Jeszcze raz dzieki.  :wink:

----------


## bryzek

Witam Wszystkich
Mam na imię Jola i sama nie wiem w co się wplątałam - dom jednorodzinny projekt storczyk B 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## martinio

> Witam Wszystkich
> Mam na imię Jola i sama nie wiem w co się wplątałam - dom jednorodzinny projekt storczyk B 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich


Hej

Czy mam to rozumiec jako aluzje to tego, ze nie podalem wiecej informacji?
Jezeli tak, to napisz, ze chcesz wiedziec wiecej, a jezeli nie, to skad ten sarkazm?

----------


## wierka

he he spokojnie Martinio, Jola jest tu nowa, to Jej pierwszy post. Chciała się przywitać, zamiast założyć nowy wątek, pomyłkowo kliknęła w Twój wątek.

----------


## martinio

Ok. W takim razie totalnie zle to odebralem.  :wink:  zwracam honor i przepraszam.

----------


## martinio

Hej

Udało się ukończyć się środowisko.

http://domowe-piwo.com/Srodowisko3D/Srodowisko3D.html


Bardzo proszę o pomoc w ewaluacji. 

Generalnie chodzi o to, aby pochodzić sobie po tym domku a później wypełnić ankietę, która ma 21 pytań.


Byłbym wdzięczny, gdyby znalazły się osoby, które by mi pomogły.
Niestety, na moim 7 letnim laptopie nie da się tego uruchomić. Dlatego proszę, dajcie kilka minut w razie czego na załadowanie. 

Bardzo serdecznie dziękuje

----------

